# msd ignitions



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

I have a stock 95 240SX and i needed to know what the effects of putting on a MSD ignition box. i've heard that you need to have some modifications to put one on or i could f*** up. if anyone could please let me know if this is true or not and also tell me what model ignition box would work.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> I have a stock 95 240SX and i needed to know what the effects of putting on a MSD ignition box. i've heard that you need to have some modifications to put one on or i could f*** up. if anyone could please let me know if this is true or not and also tell me what model ignition box would work.


Why do you want to put an aftermarket igition on? If you don't plan on highly modifying the motor, the OEM ignition is more then ample. The OEM ignition is a very high quality unit.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'm going to modify it, i just wanted to know what would be good to put on right now.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes, you do have to modify the distributor slightly to install an MSD ignition.
You can do an online search for the directions. But for now i'll explain. there is an internal resistor that will fry if you don't disconnect it and hook directly to the coil+ in the distributor. You take off the dist cap and the plate underneath and then you have to grind a small copper connection and solder a wire to one side of it. Its really not difficult to do and should be reversible if you ever have to take the ignition out. 

I am using the MSD sport compact ignition(got it for free). And you have to use MSD pn 8810. It is a tach signal adapter that allows your fuel injection to work with the aftermarket ignition. Bottom end throttle response is a little better and helped the idle after my cam install.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

thanks kouki.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Here is the website with the directions for the dist. mod
www.jimwolftechnology.com
go to the tech support section and its in the electrical and wiring section under the heading (modify internal coil distributors on SR20DE or KA24DE to trigger MSD ignition)

nice big pictures too. 

One of the other sections has the wiring diagram for the whole setup.


----------

